# etrex



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I have one and be dammed if i know how to use it! 


help!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ok, I'll help you.

Ummmmmmm, how about reading the directions ?


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

If the owners manual doesn't help, Garmin also puts out a "How to use" video for every GPS unit the make. I've seen them at BPS, but I'm sure you can pick one up at Cabela's or Gander Mountain too.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Can you give a few direct questions? I have one and can help, but don't want to write a book. I can walk you through individual questions a lot easier.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll put in my vote for buying the DVD or VHS (if you still have a VCR ) that Garmin has available. I bought one for my GPSmap 76S and it was very useful.


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

If you have specific questions, send me a pm. I have had mine just over a year (eTrek Legend) and I also have a Garmin GPSMAP 162 on my boat, so I think I am pretty proficient and getting around with the unit. I also transfer a lot of the data from my units to the computer and onto the other unit as they are compatible. Sure makes it nice for ice fishing. I am sure there are several companies that make units as good, but I find Garmin easy to use and their support has been awesome. Good Luck.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

got the dvd now thanks all


----------

